

U.S. CTO: We Need To Extend Technological Innovation Beyond Our Personal Lives - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/04/usa-cto-aneesh-chopra-we-need-to-extend-technological-innovation-beyond-our-personal-lives/

======
ujjwalg
I hope there is a day when all my medical records/my professional (from school
to PhD) records/my financial records are available at one place. And I hope
that place is such that no one but myself has access to it without the scare
of it being hacked. I know its a lot to wish for, but someday hopefully it
will happen.

